# Cage help!



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

So I just ordered 4 babies from Atlantis Rattery in Hamilton, ON.

I have a couple of rescue rats right now, but I want to get a new cage for my personal babies.

I'm looking at the All Living Things Multi-Level Small Animal Cage, it seems to be smiliar to the DCN, which I've also been looking at.

http://www.petsmart.ca/supplies/cag...600022?var_id=36-21573&_t=pfm=recently_viewed
http://www.amazon.ca/Midwest-Critte...8034393&sr=8-1&keywords=double+critter+nation

They're both about the same price, and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the ALT cage?

I'll probably go with the critter nation, but just curious about the other one too.

Also is .5" bar spacing good for new babies? I'm getting 4 females, they'll be about 5 weeks old when they come home. I'm going to quarantine them for 3 weeks so they'll be 8 weeks old when they go into the cage.

Thanks!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

To tell the truth the crittrr nation is the best. The all living things has enough room for the rats but the doors are small and doesn't have as much room.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

1/2 inch bar spacing is perfectly fine for babies. I cannot tell you much about the ALT cage since I have no experience with it. I have a DCN and I absolutely love it. The huge doors are wonderful.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I've decided to go with the DCN, but it's 105 pounds (48kg) so hopefully I can lift it up my stairs on my own!


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I couldn't lift it! Had to get two men to lift it downstairs for me, and when it's built- FORGET ABOUT IT! lol that being said it is the best cage that I have ever owned, I love it.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

****** said:


> I couldn't lift it! Had to get two men to lift it downstairs for me, and when it's built- FORGET ABOUT IT! lol that being said it is the best cage that I have ever owned, I love it.


Yeah I love by myself, and to go to my apartment you have to go up a STEEP set of stairs. Hopefully it will 1. fit up the narrow stairwell, and 2. be able to get up the stairs with just me lifting it!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I just bought this one not to long ago and i freakin love it. It's a little more than the cage you're looking at, but it's defiantly worth it. Just thought I'd share!

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281412287523


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I just bought this one not to long ago and i freakin love it. It's a little more than the cage you're looking at, but it's defiantly worth it. Just thought I'd share!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281412287523


Definitely a huge cage, but I don't like that the levels are wire, and the doors are super tiny! I'd never be able to get my t-rex arms in there to clean hahaha


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You won't be able to lift it alone :/ If you take it piece by piece, you can or even top half then bottom half...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I cover them with fleece and binder clips. Taking the levels out is very easy and its really easy to deep clean  but i can understand preferring the other cages! This one is just my dream cage x3


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I cover them with fleece and binder clips. Taking the levels out is very easy and its really easy to deep clean  but i can understand preferring the other cages! This one is just my dream cage x3


Ah that makes sense!
it's definitely HUGE, I feel like I would have to see it in person though, the picture on the website isn't very clear.
Do you have any pictures of your setup????


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

kayepaye said:


> I'm looking at the All Living Things Multi-Level Small Animal Cage, it seems to be smiliar to the DCN, which I've also been looking at.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.ca/supplies/cag...600022?var_id=36-21573&_t=pfm=recently_viewed
> http://www.amazon.ca/Midwest-Critte...8034393&sr=8-1&keywords=double+critter+nation


That ALT cage looks identical to a CN, other than they installed the middle floor with the opening front left instead of back right. Could it be a rebranded version of the CN?


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

I decided to order the DCN, but a good friend of mine ordered the ALT cage so we are going to see what the differences are!
It's nice to have friends with ratties!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

There's no way you'll be able to carry it up the stairs by yourself. You'll have to unpack it downstairs and carry it up piece by piece. I live in an upstairs apartment too and mine was delivered to my front door and I couldn't even carry it inside by myself! I got my neighbor to carry it in for me.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got it this morning, made my dad and older brother come over and carry it up. I've just unpacked it and I'm too exhausted to put it together just yet! haha


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

The CN was definitely a good choice! Would love to see your babies in their new cage when it's all put together and decorated.


----------

